# 繙譯 / 翻譯



## lammn

「繙譯」和「翻譯」這兩個詞到底有沒有任何分別？


----------



## Ghabi

你好！「繙譯」是舊式的寫法，看古書時常會看到。


----------



## lammn

多謝指教！但我是從今天的經濟日報看到「繙譯」這個詞，所以令我有點迷惑。


----------



## xiaolijie

I'd just consider 繙 as a (rare) variant of 翻.


----------



## lammn

如果用仓颉输入法，「繙」的简体字为「番」，但国内好像都用「翻译」这个词，「番译」算不算错别字？


----------



## xiaolijie

> 这个词，「番译」算不算错别字？


 「番译」應該是不對了. 「繙」和「翻」, 用簡體字也是「繙」和「翻」.


----------



## Ghabi

在簡體字裡「繙」是「翻」的異體呢，繁轉簡的時候「繙」會被轉成「翻」，並非「番」。


----------



## lammn

xiaolijie said:


> 「番译」應該是不對了


OK, 没问题。



Ghabi said:


> 在簡體字裡「繙」是「翻」的異體呢，繁轉簡的時候「繙」會被轉成「翻」，並非「番」。


越来越有趣，开始出现「罗生门」了。

我用微软的简体仓颉输入法，输入vfhdw（即「繙」的仓颉码）会出现「番」这个字，不是你说的「翻」。
而我用这个网站，「繙」的简体版却仍然是「繙」。（但这是日本人的网站，可能未必完全准确。）
请问你是用那本字典，得出「繙」的简体是「翻」这个结论呢？


----------



## Ghabi

沒有羅生門這麼嚴重吧？記得以前用Word的繁簡轉換時，「繙」是會轉成「翻」的，剛剛試了一次，也是這樣，用網上的軟件試了一下，也是轉成「翻」，所以我想「繙」是作為「翻」的異體，被併入「翻」了。


----------



## lammn

刚刚试了Word的繁简转换，「繙」的确被转成「翻」字。
但如果用Google搜寻，会发现「繙译」这个词仍有高达22400项的搜寻结果，看来「繙」字仍未被全部吞并呢。


----------



## SuperXW

Anyway, 繙这个字现在没有用啊……-_-! 不管字源如何，规定如何，现在大陆绝对不会有人写“繙译”或“番译”……看到就认为是错字……
当然，香港繁体常常沿用古时用法，台湾有台湾标准，另当别论……


----------



## lammn

SuperXW said:


> 香港繁体常常沿用古时用法


完全同意。


----------



## mansiukai

简体中文是繙译或是翻译都可以，比较多人用翻译。


----------

